# portable recorder?



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hey, looking at any of these as a possible recorder, for jams & maybe live bands, has anyone used them etc?


Roland U.S. - R-05: WAVE/MP3 Recorder

Buy Sony PCM-D50 Portable Linear PCM Digital Recorder | Professional | Musician's Friend

Buy Zoom H4N Handy Recorder | Professional | Musician's Friend


thx!!


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

thx nk!

I might just get the more inexpensive roland: the R05 & R09 use the same mics, just less features

for live recording I use a rode NT4 ( great mic!! good for quiet acoustic gtr as well as loud rock shows ) that I could plug in: I doubt the more expensive sony has better mics that that so there's no point


----------



## Johnny (Nov 30, 2010)

I have a ZOOM H4 that I've been using for about 3 years now and it works great! Captures live performances (WAV or MP3 formats) with stereo mic in XY configuration and also allows 4 track recording via 1/4" or XLR inputs. Has built-in effects (not the best, but ok if you're mixing in the box), tuner, levelling, panning, etc. I have found it very useful in documenting practices. Connects to computer via USB and then you can edit with Cubase (included I think) or Garageband or whatever...protools(?). I haven't tried the newer version, but this one has worked well for me.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I've had the Edirol R09 for a year now. Have recorded using the internal mics and an external mic, Audio Technica AT825. It's very handy for recording either rehearsals or even live. I prefer using the AT825 with it as it gets a bit more dynamic range with the mic. My preferred choice of recorder is an old iRiver ifp795 mp3 player. For me it gives a more hi-fi sounding recording than the Edirol. The edirol though allows me to record in wav format. Our backup singer just got an Zoom H2 but I have not heard a recording from it yet. 

Here is a recording taken last Jan 30 at the Elmdale Tavern here in Ottawa using the Edirol R09 with the internal mics. 

docweissband - I Just Wanted You To Know.


----------



## discomalaria (Feb 17, 2010)

Never tried any of the listed items, but I've had great success with a microtrack II (M-AUDIO - MicroTrack II - Professional 2-Channel Mobile Digital Recorder). Easy to use and gives excellent results, plus it has a bunch of different I/O options with it. It might also be worth a look.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I have very little experience with this stuff, but a friend of mine recorded a gig of ours a couple months back with the Zoom H4n and it turned out really well. I was really pleased with the sound quality and I've been looking into getting one for myself ever since.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...great thread!
i have the zoom h2, which i got off craigslist, used.
i'd like to upgrade at some point, but i don't see the point of paying much more than $100 for what is essentially (for me, at least) a digital notetaker/memo pad.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

ps I have been using an old iriver HP120 hard disk recorder running ROCKBOX ( free linux OS that is ideal for live recording ) for a few years, but now the HD occasionally skips a few microseconds while recording....I'm about due for a new unit

rockbox link:

Rockbox - Open Source Jukebox Firmware

the Rhode NT4 mic has been bombproof, but a more portable option would be nice for quick jams etc


----------

